
How to Find Out If Your Facebook Data Was Stolen by Cambridge Analytica - helmsdeep
https://gizmodo.com/how-to-check-if-your-facebook-data-was-stolen-by-cambri-1825100272
======
helmsdeep
I'm really curious if anyone has the notification described here that their
data was stolen.

(Unfortunately?) I am in the majority with no difference.

